# Paph insigne sanderae



## Faan (May 25, 2007)

The flower opened a few days ago and I am very pleased.

The plant:






The flower:





And both flower and plant:





I think this looks nice. Enjoy it


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2007)

nice variegation and great flower


----------



## smartie2000 (May 25, 2007)

:clap: :drool: beautiful and variegated!!!!! im so jealous

Not that it is too important, Do you think it is var. sanderianum? var sanderae has some spotting on the dorsal.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 25, 2007)

beautiful..I love variegated orchids


----------



## Faan (May 25, 2007)

> Do you think it is var. sanderianum? var sanderae has some spotting on the dorsal


I do not know, you tell me


----------



## smartie2000 (May 25, 2007)

Since I am not a taxonomist, I will put a quote of Olaf when he commented on someone else's bloom at another forum. 



> Your plant looks more like a Paph. insigne forma sanderianum.
> forma sanderae has fine brownish spots on the dorsal sepal, sanderianum is a true albine form without any reddish colour.
> Here you can find a picture
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/ORCHID/people/tanaka/cont/enorchidfriend3.html
> ...



I'm not sure if you are a member, only members can view threads on SOF. This was the original thread where Olaf posted:
http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8971&highlight=insigne

Maybe Olaf or another expert may give you a more definite answer when they sign in.

Your plant does look like a true albino and that makes it a var. sanderianum I believe. I think your plant is even better than the awarded insigne v. sanderianum 
'Gladiator' AM/AOS in that link.

I've been looking for a variegated insigne too (or any other variegated paph)...


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2007)

Very nice flower & plant indeed.


----------



## slippertalker (May 25, 2007)

It's definitely insigne var. sanderianum which is the rarer version without the spotting. This plant is particularly valuable due to the variegation.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2007)

Looks like you have a winner, Faan!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2007)

Its definitely sanderianum. Interesting...sanderianum is supposed to be "rarer", yet every "sanderae" I've seen has been sanderianum...any dots, if present in the dorsal, have been green....Take care, Eric


----------



## Greenpaph (May 25, 2007)

Fantastic!

:clap: :drool: :clap: :drool:


----------



## Bolero (May 26, 2007)

I saw some of these varieties at a show last night when judging. Amazingly they had spots on the dorsal. Hmmmmmm.......I wonder if they were or not.

Is it possible for them to have spots?


----------



## gonewild (May 26, 2007)

This is Paph. insigne var. sanderae, there is a lot of light reflection on the dorsal but you can see the spots....


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2007)

That's cool, Lance. Nice photo, also.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 27, 2007)

Excellent plant and photos!

Thanks for sharing that.

Craig


----------

